# seni açmış



## al-sirbi

What does it mean "seni açmış" in the sentence "Bu gözlükler seni açmış."?
If you have other examples, please write them. 

Şimdiden tşk...


----------



## Guner

It means "These glasses suit you."

"Bu saç rengi seni açmış." --> " This hair color suits you"
"Bu elbise seni açmış." --> " This dress suits you"


----------



## Ertpresso

I think it implies that "These glasses make you brighter, more lively, spirited."    We say "Bu sana yakışmış" when we just mean "It suits you".


----------



## al-sirbi

Thank you both.


----------



## Reverence

Another option, actually the one I prefer using in my translations, is "You look good in/on/whatever ..."


----------



## spiraxo

Hi!

From BTS:
*açmak, -ar* _ (-i)_ 1. Bir şeyi kapalı durumdan açık duruma getirmek:_ “Kapıyı açıp içeri giriyorum.” -_A. Ağaoğlu. ... *15. Yakışmak, güzel göstermek: Bu renk odayı açtı*.* 16. Ferahlık vermek. 17. Beğenmek:_ Burası beni açmadı, başka yere gidelim._ ... 27._ esk._ Savaşla almak, fethetmek.

* _The room looks good with this color_ or _This color makes the room brighter, more lively, spirited_, as Ertpresso said.


----------

